# Does anyone know how to blur oval edges in photoshop?



## shifra (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I made a montage for a client who wanted 5 oval pictures of her baby on one page. She wants the edges of each oval blurry.....HELP!!!


----------



## rufus5150 (May 20, 2009)

The oval marquee tool and feather?


----------



## B Kennedy (May 20, 2009)

apply a layer mask and use gaussian blur to the mask


----------



## Andrew Sun (May 20, 2009)

You can also complete the ovals and use the manual blur tool (looks like a drop of water icon) and paint around the edges - probably the easiest way for beginners?


----------



## coreduo (May 20, 2009)

When you focus your lens, aim it on the infant in such way that he/she is clear while the depth  of field blurs the surroundings. Experiment on it by way of different combinations of f'/stops and shutter speeds.


----------

